# screech, honey and isiah



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

loooooooooooooads a pix for yall.
Not all the kittens are here, just three of them.

"all this hair, makeup and phones, im just wore out!"









pretty little isiah, he fell asleep by the patio door, is cool coz when i took the pic it looks like a white background.









"mummy i love my scratch post!"









"im all tired out from it"









"zzzzzzzz"









"heeeey back off im trying to sleep here!"









"Well i was sposed to be learning how to play unreal tournament on daddy, but its sooo comfortable and warm up here, i mayaswell drift off to sleep!"


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Adorable kittens!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

The are very cute!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I love the second picture. He looks so peaceful.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

awwww... :)


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

I can't see the pic  ...only a little red cross....i want to see pic!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

refrsh it, or right click and press show picture, my host is an idiot sometimes


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Zalensia said:


> refrsh it, or right click and press show picture, my host is an idiot sometimes


I aready did that and still no pictures, how weird, it's the first time that everyone else can see them exept me?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

don't worry...That happened to me a few times. I think it will go away after awhile...


----------

